# ANY ONE UP FOR A GROUP PROJECT?



## CV3

I have been thinking about a group project. This is something many carving clubs do. I think it is something that could be done on the forum. We would pick a basic carving subject. This time a duck head cane or stick, your choice. I will post a pattern as a basic guide. But each person can choose his own way of doing it. It could be T handle or a topper or the top of a stick. But going for the same basic shape. Those who want to take part would post to the thread once or twice a week to show progress and get feedback. Sharing what tools are working for them and asking questions, if they have any. Say over a 3 or 4 week time. This is a good way to learn if you are new at carving. It would not be about skill level, it is not a contest. We have a wide range of skilled people from beginners on up on the forum. It is about learning from what others are doing. Something with a simple shape, like a duck head can be done with a sharp knife and some sandpaper so lack of tools would not be an issue. In responding to what someone is doing it should be based on helping them with the tools they have to use and the skills that they are starting with. I have never done this on a forum so I do not know how it will work. We can just work it out as we go. Open to any suggestions. But if we got a process that worked and was fun for all I think it could be an ongoing thing. If you want to give it a try, jump in. Even if you do not take part I hope you will share some helpful hints with those that do. Why don't we set Sunday the 8th as a start date? Every one try to finish by the 8th of next month. That should give everyone time. If there is just a few and it is over faster we can move on to other suggested projects or drop the idea.
Here is a basic pattern.


----------



## MJC4

Count me in. Great idea Randy. The duck head is a great starter.

Myself, I find doing a "topper" for a walking stick or a "T" handle for a cane an easier task than a carving on the whole stick if you are working at say the kitchen table. My other half will go along with kitchen table carving if I am not trying to wipe out the overhead table lights or the china cabinet with a 5' piece of wood!

My experience with carving a topper or the T handle is to start with a piece of wood, either found or processed, about an 1 1/2" - 2" in diameter on round stock or 1 1/2" - 2" square block by about 12" long. 12" may seem rather long but it leaves room for error and it can be cut down once the carving's complete.

Easy carving woods for me, are the soft maples, sassafras, poplar, aspen, white pine, spruce and of course basswood.

I'm off to the garage to see what I've got in my cut offs box!!


----------



## cobalt

count me in think i will need a bit larger piece than a 2x2 .

It will be lime wood for me . Not sure yet to do a topper or walking stick handle


----------



## CV3

We are on the way we have three. Hope some more of you will jump in. I will be out of reach this weekend. We have had a loss in the family and we will be out of town tell Sunday night. I will check in if I can. But if you have any questions post them There are enough experienced people on the forum to get you a answer.


----------



## cobalt

What species is the wild fowl? it would help me tp plan a finish maybe

I visited a wood turners meeting the other day they do the same thing , difference was they all had to work on a particular size and type of wood, most of these guys seemed to enjoy working on simular projects and sharing ideas.

out of 30 + people there guess over 1/2 of them went for it.The wood was supplied be a member and each person piad for the wood it seems to work well .friendly bunch


----------



## Gloops

Count me in, might not get much time at present having new windows and doors done at home starting Monday, and then will be spending a lot of time at the coast for the summer, and have limited resources there.


----------



## MJC4

Took this piece of silver maple out of the cut off bucket. I believe I will TRY to make a mallard "T" handle out of this piece. about 1 3/4" by 10" long, might be a tad short, we'll see.


----------



## cobalt

I havnt even started yet mark. just trying to finish other peices of.

I dont think the wild fowl is a mallard , its more like a black bellied whistling duck? hope someone will tell me ? even correct me Its just the shape of it makes me wonder


----------



## MJC4

Cobalt, not sure if CV3 was being specie specific with the pattern. Have to see what he had in mind when he returns.


----------



## gdenby

Just now, I'll pass on the project. With the weather finally becoming bearable, I see I have 5 sticks in process, and want to get them out of the way. Also, need to get out to do some harvesting before the sap starts running (perhaps in just a few days.)


----------



## CV3

I was not being specie specific but the drawing is from a old book and is a generic form of a duck in the mallard family of ducks. Which does offer a wide range of colors if any one wants to paint. I hope to get started today. We were gone all weekend. Need to pick the wood.

I hope some of you who are new to carving or think they would like to try carving will take part. This is not a contest. Give it a try.


----------



## cobalt

The project is straight forward , most people shouldnt have any problem doing it ,just a bit of fun. be interesting to see how people tackle it , hope every one submits photos of the making process . It should als be interesting to see what they end up with, from painting to a natural finish, perhaps a bit of burning. . i hope to start next week , need to finish of some currant work


----------



## rdemler

Are power tools considered ok in a carvers world??


----------



## CV3

rdemler said:


> Are power tools considered ok in a carvers world??


Sure. Most carvers will use power at times. But this is about walking sticks and adding to them. Its what works best for you. I would invite you to give carving it a try. or combined some carving with your power.


----------



## CV3

I am going to post as I go and keep it as simple as I can to help new carvers to get started. Use what tools you are the most comfortable using, whether hand tools and or power tools. We are ,hopefully, just having fun and learning.

Here is how I am starting this project. This is just my way, If you have not done this maybe it will work for you.


----------



## cobalt

I will have to slightly modify the size but stiil keep the identical patteren Hopefully attempt something a little different with the diagrams you posted

If i make a right b`s of it i will still post it. and there is a good chance of that

anyone started yet?


----------



## JJireh

I'll see what I can get done


----------



## MJC4

De barked, sanded and stained my piece of maple for the duck "T" handle I am attempting.

Nothing else done as I am trying to finish the bear handle cane up I started.

Trimming the forsythia bush and smoke bushes before the sap comes up on tap for tomorrow.

Anybody else got a start yet?


----------



## CV3

Glad you are in JJireh. The more the better. I was running honey do's today and did not get to the shop but I plan to get going in the morning. I will take some pictures as I go. I hope that may be helpful to some.


----------



## CV3

I was able to get started. I hope this is helpful to you if you do not have a process you already use. As I noted before I glued my pattern to my block of wood. I will be carving it all away but it makes it easy to get the form. Here is the way I cut out the duck head getting it ready to carve. Then I marked the general area of waist to be removed to form the ducks neck. Remember you can always take off more but it is hard to add back when you cut away to much.


----------



## cobalt

I work in the same manner ,except i redraw patterns to suit the size i want make a cardboard template to keep for future referance.But its the same method in prinicple

I have started and finished the ducks head , just deciding how i will finish it

I will post pics tommorow a bit lat in the evening to sort them out tonight.


----------



## MJC4

Had my T handle duck roughed out then I dropped it and broke the bill !! :growl: Added a piece of poplar dowel not sure how that is going to work. Might have to scrap it and start over!


----------



## rdemler

Soooo your saying you dropped the ducks head and it quacked...Nice job on the realistic aspect of it........Sorry had to do that.... :startle:


----------



## cobalt

anyone got one done yet?


----------



## MJC4

As I said in an earlier post I had this handle roughed and then it rolled off my bench, hit the concrete floor square on its nose, and put a ding in it I couldn't work out with the amount of wood I had left.

(I really ought to put a piece of carpet remnant under my bench when I work in the garage.)

Cut off the damaged bill and added a piece of 5/8" poplar dowel with a wood screw and gorilla glue.

Not sure if I want to paint or finish with oil. Either way I am going to get a 1" red oak dowel for the shank then burn a cattail design on it. This cane is going to my mother as she loved the "Lucky Ducky" walking stick I made.


----------



## CV3

Nice job Mark. His head looks like he is in flight. I hope to get back to my duck today.


----------



## MJC4

Tx, Randy.

The duck in flight was the look I was after. I used the duck pattern for the bill, eye location and head slope. Then I searched the net and printed out several drawings of ducks in flight to use as a model. I noticed the puffed out cheek muscles of a duck when in flight go away as the head and neck outstretches.

Fun project!!


----------



## Gloops

Looks good, you will enjoy walking with that one.

No started anything yet , had a busy time at home , had new windows and doors fitted throughout the house, everywhere is ready for a good cleanup and curtains blinds etc put back.


----------



## cobalt

Dont envy all the work that entails gloop , the better half will want everything painting next ,it is spring and they all want something doing when the weather starts improving.

Back to the project i guess well its finished for me , but i always have several projects on the go.

commets good or bad welcome we all could improve our work with honest answers.

Wanted to do a brace of something so a male and female mallard seems okay had to get the male to sit right on the shank took some time just a little filling but you cant really see it. sits on a hazel shank with a nickel silver collar . probably give it to my brother.

I was concerned that it wouldnt sit right and it would get in the way of gripping it but the grips okay so its the okay size for me

maybe a grouse or pheasent next or even a dog

whoops forgot to clean the eyes


----------



## CV3

love the two heads cobalt. Well Done.

I was able to do some more today. I am not sure if any of you are fallowing my steps. If you are here is today's. First I want to encourage any one who is just starting and using a carving knife and or palm tool to invest in a carving glove or cut resistant glove. especially if you are holding your carving as you are working on it. Most are Kevlar some are stainless steel Kevlar mix. You can get a fish flay glove at Walmart. It will protect you from most accidental cuts. Not all but most. Well worth the money. Take it from some one who did not and who could has bought many gloves with the money I spent at the doctor.

I have finished the cutting out of the basic form and have started shaping the duck head.


----------



## MJC4

Great idea with the two heads Cobalt.

What type of paint on the drake's head?


----------



## MJC4

CV3 good advice on the carving glove.

I keep my carving tools in a tool box. The last thing that gets put away after a carving session is my carving glove and thumb guard, then when I open my box to start another carving session the first thing out of the box is the glove and thumb guard.

Even wearing a glove I have still managed to cut/gouge myself. Now I also keep a bottle of liquid bandage in my box as well. Stuff stings like crazy but it stops the bleeding and seals the wound. I have heard some carvers use super glue. Me I would end up stuck to everything on the table!


----------



## Gloops

Nice stick Cobalt, good idea adding the extra head, next - cock and hen pheasant?.

Good explanation of start process CV3, well fitted for givinbg beginners a bit of confidence to give it a go.


----------



## cobalt

The paint used mark is winsor and newton used is phthalo green base then mixed some phthalo blue for darker aerars all these where mixed with a pearlescent tint to get that pearlescent look of the birds feathers,For the beak i just mixed a touch of cadmium yellow with varnish and burnt sienna for the ducks nail

The pearlescent tint is really good for feathers it gives the bird something extra.

I have tried mixing english colour using a american guide but because the brands of paint where different it just dosnt work , usually end up messing about with colours to get what i want .and wasting some in the process

I do know that pearlescent paint is available over there in a wider range of colours but dont know if you can get the tint? asssune you can, by using thr tint you can save some money just by mixing it with you existing colour. but wouldnt recomend any craft paint i would use artists paint much better qualityand you would use less of it.

Good explanation on carving hints, should help some hope to see mor on the project

i just used the head pattern as it came of my printer it works okay , i would have normally resized it slightly i tend to like a slightly larger head think it draws the eye more , but on this occasion with two heads it worked well. I tend to like a sligh more shap in the birds neck it avoids the stiff look ,but overall pleased with the outcome.

Its a easy project to do i diid carve all 3heads out and burnt them all in one day its straight forward The third head was mounted on the cardigan stick but not totally sure about it it could be slightly over the top? will have to see when the handle mounted on the shank i am waiting for.


----------



## cobalt

Looking into game birds GLOOP theres a good range to choose from but also looking into some storks just like the outrages look of them. and i havnt seen any made into walking sticks , so that appeals to me


----------



## MJC4

My duck stick is done. I finished the duck's head with oil. The silver maple darkened a bit more than I would have liked,( should have tested a piece) next time maybe just the varnish for the finish or paint?

Shank is a 1" red oak dowel, stained dark walnut. I burned cattails on it in several locations as well as a "collar".

Woodland camo paracord with wooden craft beads for a lanyard.

This stick is going to my mother. I made her a plain maple handle/maple shank cane a year or so ago but I have never felt at ease with the strength of the shank. The red oak is rock solid and I will feel much better about her using it.

Thanks for suggesting the project CV3!

I have a request for another duck cane already. My wife wants one made with the Engelmann spruce we brought back from the Rocky mountains.

Mark


----------



## CV3

Mark I like the design enhancement work you did with your burner. I hoped to get back to the shop but could not today. Have cleared the day tomarrow. Hope to get a lot done.


----------



## cobalt

I have enjoyed the making of the stick ,just hope everone has . Finished or not i would like to see what people have done with them .and the process they go through.

The duck is simple to do proably the easiest thing to carve but very relaxing rewarding and no pressure

I have done quite a few now not through choice just people ask for them and the mallard is a favourite of many.

my self am always on the look out for a new idea or different approach both to keep the interest and challenge


----------



## CV3

Hope some others who may be following and have not posted will give it a try and will show the efforts also.. I was able to move along on the duck today. I am just started shaping the cut out head,


----------



## cobalt

coming along nicely , what are you going to do with it when finished ? a hiking pole or walking stick

As said many times before there are so many different styles of carving and they all work.

i mainly use chisels for roughing out then oftern use a carving knife then use a rotary tool . so always interested in differnt styles of doing it , good way of picking up ideas.

Once i started this project i had to get the carving done so did three ducks head in one day ,putting one onto the cardigan stick , its a simple one to do and enjoyable


----------



## CV3

I have been thinking about were to use it and I may mount it on a aspen hiking stick. The basswood is similar to work with and pain. I am inspired by Marks reeds and cat tails. I am thinking of incorporating some in a bit detective carving. I am overwhelmed with about 6 almost done projects 3 sticks a Santa and two signs. And every day some thing seems to come up that pulls me out of the shop. luckily there is no real time line on any of them.


----------



## CV3

Moving on. I got a little work in today. It is taking shape.


----------



## MJC4

Looking good Randy. Thoughts on whether to paint, stain or just a spar varnish?


----------



## CV3

MJC4 said:


> Looking good Randy. Thoughts on whether to paint, stain or just a spar varnish?


I will paint it, I think. I have some thoughts on how I will in corporate the cat tails with it. I will not have it done by this weekend. Looks like another week or so with all the honey dos filling my calandra.


----------



## MJC4

Started another duck handled cane. This one is a request from the wife. She wants it from a piece of the Engelmann spruce we brought home from our vacation.

I would like to paint this one but the better half wants it in wood finish.


----------



## CV3

The rule is, when doing one for our brides, ( YES DEAR) !


----------



## gdenby

"The rule is, when doing one for our brides, ( YES DEAR) ! "

On a BBQ forum I frequent, the joke term is SWMBO. She Who Must Be Obeyed!.


----------



## MJC4

LOL on the yes dear and SWMBO.

After 33 years I have learned even if I win a battle in the long run I really end up losing the war!


----------



## CV3

Well I finely got some time to work on the duck. Things around the house have slowed me down. hope I can get it done this next week. I have saved all the steps I have posted as I have gone. If any one would like them I well Email the file. when I am done. Send me a privet message if you would like to have it.


----------



## cobalt

good shape should sit well on a shank :thumbsu: be interesting to see how you sit it on the shank a bit of shape in the neck perhaps? wondering if yor going to paint it? or is it going to be the female with wood burning on it?

all will be revield no doubt when the time is right?


----------



## Gloops

Nice work to all on the project, things have slowed down for me, have moved back to the coast for the summer and have limited resources, also got 3 commissions for Dog topped canes - Lakelland Terrier. Springer Spaniel and another Whippet.

Will definiteley try to fit a Duck in as well.


----------



## MJC4

Looks like another winner CV3! I too am waiting to see the finished product.


----------



## MJC4

Finished up my second duck's head T handle cane. This one was done at the request of my wife with wood collected from our Rocky Mountains trip last summer .

The handle is made from a piece of Engelmann spruce from the Kootenai National Forest in Montana.

The shaft is a 1" diameter red oak dowel. The piece is done in gunstock oil stain and finished with satin spar polyurethane. The cattails, reeds and duck tracks are done with the wood burner.

The duck's head T handle cane is a fun, easy and inexpensive piece to make. The handle can be made from most any " found wood". I have made carved handles from maple, birch, spruce and black cherry. The big box stores stock the red oak dowels. They make for a sturdy and straight shank. A 1" diameter X 36" dowel runs a little over $4.

All told with the materials (sand paper, stain, polyurethane, ready rod, oak dowel, rubber tip, paracord, craft beads and epoxy) I've probably got between $6-$7 in the piece.

If you plan on taking up cane making I highly recommend purchasing a forstner bit for the handle to shaft attachments. A 1" forstner bit runs around $10-$12. It makes cutting and fitting the handle to the shank clean and easy.

Give the T handle cane a try its easy and fun!

Mark


----------



## cobalt

anyone tried a guy called" Bruce Burk" book as he had done several books on decorative decoy carving and the heads of the decoys he does are very good and sit well on sicks

It also gives you a insight into feather carving , the decoys are displayed in several differnt positions so theres a choice in displaying the bird

In a couple of his books there is about a dozen different soieces both male and female .It should suit the american market better for painting suggestions as the paints here are of a different make and you cant get the effect using his formular.


----------



## CV3

Nice Job on your duck Mark. Keep up the good work and trying new things.

I am moving along on the duck. I have just had a lot of interruptions the last few weeks. I have fitted it to a aspen wood stick. I will finish shaping and detail this week I hope to paint this weekend.


----------



## JJireh

Finally able to get some work done.

Going for a wood duck. Laminated some scrap mahogany, free handed a sketch, cut first round. We'll see how far I can get this weekend.


----------



## MJC4

Good start and an interesting choice of wood JJireh. Looking forward to see your progress.

CV3 are you still planning on incorporating some cattails into the shank? Looking forward to your progress also.


----------

